# You are amazing



## worthingmale

Hi

I have struck up a friendship possible romance with a filipino lady and would like to compliment her. 

Are there anything nice things to say  in tagalog, I was thinking of "you are amazing"

Thanks

Nigel


----------



## sai611

worthingmale said:


> Hi
> 
> I have struck up a friendship possible romance with a filipino lady and would like to compliment her.
> 
> Are there anything nice things to say in tagalog, I was thinking of "you are amazing"
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nigel


 

You are amazing = "Nakakamangha ka" or "Ikaw ay nakakamangha"


----------



## niernier

Nakakamangha does not entirely get the whole picture of admiration and complement.

If it's a complement, I would say:

Bilib ako sa'yo. -> I am amazed by you.

or

Nakakabilib ka. -> You are amazing.

Bilib comes from the English word "believe" which to us denotes a vote of confidence. It means to be deeply impressed. For instance, you heard her sing great and you want to complement her, you can say:

Bilib ako sa galing mong kumanta. 
Bilib ako sa talents mo.


----------



## worthingmale

thankyou very much


----------



## Jabberwock

Isn't the english word "amazing" in this context, one that does not literally translate well to tagalog? 

I am not sure what nakakamangha literally means.  I can understand using bilib, but that's more of an "I believe in you" statement, isn't it?  Wouldn't a translation of "wonderful" be better in this case? (Not that I know what wonderful translates to..    )


----------



## autumnsoliloquy

I think 'nakakamangha' (enchanting) is ok... just not very colloquial. If anything, the lady might find it amusing you're using such deep words heh.

Some useful 'pangbola' lines 

"Ganda/Sexy/etc. mo ngayon ah." "Gumaganda ka 'ata ah." - You look pretty.
"Masaya ako pag kasama kita." - I'm happy whenever I'm around you.
"Magaling kang kumanta (dapat kang sumali sa singing contest)." "Magaling kang..."/"Ang galing mong..." - You sing well. / You can ___ well.
To use 'nakakamangha' 
"Nakakamangha ang galing/husay mong kumanta!" - Your talents at singing are enchanting/amazing!

"galing/husay" literally means adept, effective, really good at something. It's pretty general and colloquial.


----------



## marielaljama

There's no direct word for "amazing".

In writing, this can be emphasized by adding '!!'... "Ang galing mo naman!!!", thus when conversing, you can put a stress at the word galing with a mesmerized/surprised expression to convey the meaning of outstanding/amazing to the person you're talking to. "Nakakabilib ka naman!!" is the basically similar, you also put the same surprised expression to give emphasis.

"Nakakamangha" is rarely heard nowadays (at least in Manila and generally for the youngsters) though it can be sometimes used by old folks.


----------

